# Add capability to subscribe to a thread but only for new posts by OP



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the forum software doesn't support this, but I'd like a feature where I could subscribe to a thread and only have it show up in my "New Subscribed Threads" list when the thread starter posts a new thread. 

As often happens, the OP will start a thread and there will often be pages of back-and-forth posts from other members before the OP makes another post. I would like an option to only have the thread show up as new in my subscribed list only when the OP posts to the thread rather than when anyone posts.


----------

